# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  2nd Feikoi Grow Out Event 2010: The Battle of Goyonke

## Ajik Raffles

*2nd Feikoi Grow Out Event 2010: The Battle of Goyonke*

*DITANTANG DAN DIJAWAB LANGSUNG*

Bermula dari sebuah percakapan iseng di Bandung, ketika sedang melakukan pengukuran koi  koi yang ikut dalam kegiatan GO _Best of The Best_. Beberapa penggemar yang hadir menantang para dealer yang ikut menyaksikan kegiatan tersebut untuk mengadakan GO beberapa varietas unggulan dari breeder  breeder ternama. Kita menyebutnya dengan _The Battle of Goyonke._ 

Rupanya sesuatu yang iseng ini dimaknai sungguhan oleh Feikoi Centre. Dealer yang melakukan spesialisasi dalam kegiatan GO melihat ini sebagai sebuah tantangan. Mempertandingkan varietas kohaku, sanke, showa dan shiro dalam satu event tentu akan sangat menarik pikir Soegianto, pemilik Feikoi, ketika itu.

Maka ketika pada awal Februari lalu ada kesempatan berangkat ke Jepang, dia mencari tosai  tosai dari vareitas - varietas tersebut. Di saat musim sulit mencari tosai, sungguh beruntung dia bisa mendapatkan keempat varietas tersebut dari tiga orang penangkar, yaitu:
(1). Taniguchi Kohaku, bloodline Hiyakushiki
(2). Taniguchi Sanke, bloodline Mikku
(3). Matsue Showa, matsue bloodline
(4). Omosako Shiro, bloodline Zebra

Tidak membutuhkan waktu lama, koi  koi tersebut segera dikirim ke Bandung dan mendarat selamat di Graha Puspa E2 No. 1, Sersan Badjuri, Bandung. Fasilitas milik Feikoi di Bandung. Seluruh koi ditempatkan dalam dua buah kolam berukuran masing  masing 40 ton. Selama dua bulan berikutnya koi  koi ini akan ditempatkan di tempat yang sama sampai dirasa cukup besar untuk ditempatkan di kolam berkapasitas 150 ton.

Dua hari setelah kedatangan koi  koi tersebut, Feikoi mengundang KOIs untuk melihat apakah koi  koi itu layak untuk dibuat kegiatan GO. Dari seluruh varietas, tim memilih masing  masing 30 ekor berikut koi  koi untuk hadiah. Setelah sepakat dengan kualitas koi dan aturan main yang diusulkan penyelenggara (EO) maka disusunlah kegiatan GO bertajuk 2nd Feikoi Grow Out Event 2010: The Battle of Goyonke dengan "Rule of The Game" berikut: 

*PENYELENGGARA:*
Feikoi Centre

*TATA CARA KEGIATAN*
1. 	GO berlangsung sekitar 6 (enam) bulan selama periode awal Maret hingga Agustus 2010 
2. 	Selama Maret   April koi dibesarkan di dua buah kolam terpisah (kohaku & sanke; shiro & showa), masing  masing berkapasitas  40 ton. Setelah cukup besar (Mei 2010) baru semua koi digabung dalam kolam berkapasitas 150 ton untuk periode berikutnya, Mei  Agustus 2010 sekaligus dilakukan pengukuran dan pemotretan pertama (up date pertama). 
3. 	Selama kegiatan berlangsung koi diperbolehkan berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum
4. 	Partisipan dipersilakan melihat perkembangan koi setiap saat tetapi tidak boleh diangkat untuk meminimumkan risiko stres 
5. 	Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
6. 	Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang digunakan pada kontes. Tata cara penjurian diumumkan dalam bagian lain pengumuman ini  


*PARTISIPAN*
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak aktif di forum dapat meminta jasa pihak ketiga yang aktif di forum untuk melakukan semua proses yang berkaitan dengan partisipasi pada kegiatan ini.


*SPESIFIKASI KOI*
Koi yang dipertandingkan terdiri atas empat  varietas: Kohaku, Sanke, Showa, dan Shiro dengan spesifikasi berikut: 

*Kohaku*
Tanggal Lahir	: Oktober 2009
Ukuran		: 18 - 20 cm
Breeder		: Taniguchi Koi Farm
Indukan	: Betina bllodline Hyakushiki (92 cm) 
Jumlah		: 30 ekor

*Sanke*
Tanggal Lahir	: Oktober 2009
Ukuran		:  18-20 cm
Breeder		: Taniguchi Koi Farm
Indukan	: Betina, bloodline Mikku (82 cm)
Jumlah		: 30 ekor

*Showa*
Tanggal Lahir	:  Nov 2009
Ukuran		: 15  18 cm
Breeder		: Matsue Koi Farm
Indukan	: Betina, Matsue bloodline (85 cm)
Jumlah		: 30 ekor

*Shiro*
Tanggal Lahir	: Nov 2009
Ukuran		: 15-18 cm
Breeder		: Omosako Koi Farm
Indukan	: Betina, Zebra bloodline (90 cm)
Jumlah		: 30 ekor


*KOLAM*
Kolam yang digunakan untuk kegiatan ini memiliki spesifikasi teknis sebagai berikut:

*I.  Maret  April 2010*
Volume		: 40 ton, termasuk filter
Jumlah		: 2 kolam

*II.  Mei  Agustus 2010*
Volume		: 150 ton
Dimensi	: 12x6x2 m 
Chamber	: 2x1,5 x2 m


*PAKAN & SUPLEMEN*
Taniguchi Koi Food: Max  Grow Up dan Special - Color atau pakan yang sekelas
Zagro Bactery atau yang sekelas


*GARANSI*
Apabila selama masa kegiatan, ada koi yang cacat atau mati maka akan digantikan dengan koi lain yang belum terpilih atau uang kembali bila semua koi sudah terpilih.


*AGENDA*
22/02/10  28/02/10, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
01/03/10  04/03/10, Open House
04/03/10  15/03/10, Pemilihan Putaran Pertama
15/03/10  15/08/10, Pemilihan Putaran Kedua
01/03/09  15/08/10, Periode Pembayaran & Pelaksanaan GO 
01/04/10  08/04/10, Up date pertama pada saat dipindahkan ke kolam 150 ton
10/08/10  13/08/10, Up date kedua, menjelang penjurian
14/08/10  15/08/10, Periode Penjurian & Pengumuman Pemenang
15/08/10  31/08/10, Pengambilan/Pengiriman Koi


*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*

Pemilihan Koi akan berjalan selama masa kegiatan berlangsung dan dibagi dalam dua putaran dengan menggunakan konsep _First Come First Serve_ 

Putaran Pertama: 
Putaran Pertama berlangsung dari tanggal 4  15 Maret 2010 dengan ketentuan berikut:
1. 	Pemilihan dilakukan mulai tanggal 4 Maret 2010 pada pukul 12.00 waktu server dan ditutup tanggal 15 Maret 2010 pada pukul 11.59 waktu server
2. 	Seluruh koi yang tidak terpilih pada putaran pertama dapat dipilih pada putaran kedua 
3. 	Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi.
4. 	Harga koi ditetapkan Rp 6,000,000 per ekor (untuk anggota KOIs) dan Rp 6,500,000 per ekor (untuk non anggota) 
5. 	Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara

Putaran Kedua: 
Koi  koi yang tidak terpilih dalam putaran pertama dikembalikan ke dalam tank dan dipilih untuk putaran kedua dengan ketentuan berikut:
1. 	Putaran kedua dimulai sejak tanggal 15 Maret 2010, pukul 12.00 waktu server hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih
2. 	Seluruh koi yang tidak terpilih pada putaran pertama dapat dipilih pada putaran kedua 
3. 	Pemilihan putaran kedua ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, atau yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. 	Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi.
5. 	Harga koi ditetapkan Rp 7,500,000 per ekor 
6. 	Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara


*OPEN HOUSE:*
Calon peserta dipersilakan melihat langsung koi  koi sebelum pemilihan putaran pertama. Selama periode Open House ini, peserta diperkenankan memilih koi dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:
1. 	Masa Open House resmi berlaku sejak foto koi ditayangkan (01/03/10) dan berakhir tepat sebelum pemilihan putaran pertama (04/03/10)
2. 	Pemilihan koi pada masa open house hanya dapat dilakukan satu hari setelah penayangan foto (02/03/10), pada pukul 12.00 WIB
3. 	Pemilihan selama masa open house ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, atau yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. 	Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi.
5. 	Harga koi pada masa open house ditetapkan Rp 7,000,000 per ekor 
6. 	Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara


*PEMBAYARAN:*
1. 	Pembayaran bisa dilakukan tunai atau dapat dicicil.
2. 	Pembayaran tunai akan mendapatkan cash discount sebesar 5%
3. 	Pembayaran cicilan ditetapkan dengan cara: (a). Pembayaran Pertama,  50%, dilakukan selambat  lambatnya 7 (tujuh) hari setelah booking; (b). Pembayaran kedua, 25%, dilakukan selambat  lambatnya satu bulan setelah booking; (c). Pembayaran ketiga, 25%, dilakukan selambat  lambatnya satu bulan setelah pembayaran kedua
4. 	Pembayaran sudah harus lunas sebelum koi dikirim/diambil
5. 	Apabila hingga 7 (tujuh) hari setelah periode penjurian koi belum lunas, maka Penyelenggara berhak melelang koi tersebut di forum. Kelebihan hasil lelang setelah dikurangi jumlah yang telah dibayar akan dikembalikan ke Partisipan
6. 	Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara menyebut nickname di forum dan kode koi. 
7. 	Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai atau transfer ke rekening:
*BCA Cabang Ujung menteng
A/C No. 624 0446  055
a/n Mustika dewi*


*JURI*
Ditetapkan kemudian


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*

Juri akan memilih tiga ekor koi dari masing  masing varietas untuk mendapatkan Juara I, II, dan III untuk masing  masing varietas. 

Juara I masing  masing varietas akan bertanding memperrebutkan gelar grand champion & reserve grand champion

Juri juga memilih 2 ekor koi diluar yang terpilih di atas untuk menjadi kandidat Best Tategoi I &  II

Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku dalam setiap kontes


*HADIAH*











Juara I, II & III:
Mendapatkan masing  masing satu ekor koi sesuai varietasnya

Grand Champion: 
Selain mendapat 1 ekor koi sebagai juara I di varietasnya, peraih gelar Grand Champion akan mendapat voucher belanja di Feikoi Center senilai Rp 3,000,000 (tiga juta rupiah)

Reserve Grand Champion: 
Selain mendapat 1 ekor koi sebagai juara I di varietasnya, peraih gelar Reserve Grand Champion akan mendapat voucher belanja di Feikoi Center senilai Rp 2,000,000 (dua juta rupiah)

Best Tategoi  I & 2:
Mendapatkan voucher belanja di Feikoi Center, masing  masing senilai Rp 1.000.000


*FEE*
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi


*FOTO KOI*
Foto akan di up load selambat  lambatnya tanggal 1 Maret 2010


*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

----------


## 9 Koi

sukses juragan acaranya  :: 
saya masih newbie jadi penonton aja  ::

----------


## kumonryu

semoga sukses..

----------


## Pauran

Ikuttttttttttttt  .................

----------


## leon4rd

semoga sukses....

----------


## dina prima

ikut Om.

----------


## koinia

apa nggak ada fotonya om Fei?????

----------


## seven7colour

> apa nggak ada fotonya om Fei?????


Mau diborong om Koinia ya?

----------


## GenKoi

Cuman penasaran tentang tanggal lahir apa betul Nop ? , kalau betul mohon maaf dan persepsi / pengetahuan saya bahwa breeder Jepang memijahkan sekitar akhir April s/d Agustus perlu dirubah .

----------


## isman

mengikuti dari pinggir lapangan saja  ::   ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

nunggu fotonya keluar aaahhhh ..   ::

----------


## GAPS

Sukses Om  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Cuman penasaran tentang tanggal lahir apa betul Nop ? , kalau betul mohon maaf dan persepsi / pengetahuan saya bahwa breeder Jepang memijahkan sekitar akhir April s/d Agustus perlu dirubah .


Maaf pak Harry, saya salah quote... ternyata itu tanggal harvest... Saya lagi minta info tanggal breedingnya...
Btw, setahu saya Matsue Koi Farm masih breeding di bulan Oktober ... sepertinya di bulan -bulan itu breeder - breeder non Niigata, masih ada yang breeding. Mungkin karena Hiroshima, Shimane dan beberapa prefecture lainnya tidak turun salju. Thanks buat koreksinya   ::

----------


## aie

ikuuttt ,tp jd penonton aja   ::

----------


## Satpam

asik bisa dapat ilmu lagi nih. minta tolong juga dong kalau uda selesai GO nya kalau bisa tetap di upload sampai dimana hasilnya 1th dari start GO 
makasih  ya kalau ada salah ketik mohon dimaafkan sebab masih telur yg belon jadi telur   ::

----------


## Soegianto

HALOO SEMUA
trim supportnya.....
ya pak utk beberapa daerah di jepang msh ada juga yg breed di oktober..............
tp untuk bets ini panen nya di okt.

1nd nya akan di update awal april.
tks

----------


## iyos

nunggu photo matsue showa nie pk fei  ::

----------


## luki

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )*











*MIKKU TAISHO SHANSOKU ( MT )*











*MATSUE SHOWA ( MS )*











*OMOSAKO SHIRO ZEBRA ( OZ )*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> *OPEN HOUSE:*
> Calon peserta dipersilakan melihat langsung koi  koi sebelum pemilihan putaran pertama. Selama periode Open House ini, peserta diperkenankan memilih koi dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:
> 1. 	Masa Open House resmi berlaku sejak foto koi ditayangkan (01/03/10) dan berakhir tepat sebelum pemilihan putaran pertama (04/03/10)
> 2. 	Pemilihan koi pada masa open house hanya dapat dilakukan satu hari setelah penayangan foto (02/03/10), pada pukul 12.00 WIB
> 3. 	Pemilihan selama masa open house ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, atau yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
> 4. 	Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi.
> 5. 	Harga koi pada masa open house ditetapkan Rp 7,000,000 per ekor 
> 6. 	Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara


Silakan ya, bagi yang berminat ambil di harga premium...., jam 12.00 sudah bisa pilih  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Test...test...

----------


## h3ln1k

mantabbb   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

3 menit lagi   ::

----------


## Soegianto

hmmm 1 2 3

----------


## luki

Luki 13 , 85

Ajik 22 , 79

----------


## ronyandry

Starttttt your engine   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

nomer 39

----------


## h3ln1k

39

----------


## luki

Luki 13 , 85

Ajik 22 , 79

----------


## Soegianto

An dina prima 103,62,83,49
An rasito 47,56,97,30
Dani p 37 dan 46
 ::

----------


## h3ln1k

loh belum ya   ::   39

----------


## dattairadian

bantu yang lagi ngga bisa online:
a/n sunardi nomer 26, 43, 82

----------


## Anggit

sanke 36

----------


## h3ln1k

perasaan isinya kok moderator semua yah   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Oka = 49
Wahyu = 17
James = 23 dan 50

----------


## dattairadian

> perasaan isinya kok moderator semua yah


lagi pada ngga kerja soalnya   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> perasaan isinya kok moderator semua yah   
> 
> 
> lagi pada ngga kerja soalnya


  ::   ::   dah ngincer semuaa

----------


## Soegianto

starkoi 39

----------


## Soegianto

an starkoi 38 dan 59

----------


## wahyu

rame bener......

----------


## Soegianto

om wahyu darimana aja

----------


## wahyu

> om wahyu darimana aja


dibela2in batalin janjian nih.....yg satu keduluan orang.....  :: 
tapi lumayan dapet satu ekor.....he...he

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> om wahyu darimana aja
> 
> 
> dibela2in batalin janjian nih.....yg satu keduluan orang..... 
> tapi lumayan dapet satu ekor.....he...he


nah loh  ::

----------


## superkoi

49 lepas ya? Hiks...

----------


## h3ln1k

> 49 lepas ya? Hiks...


lepas di kamu toh  :P

----------


## superkoi

> Originally Posted by superkoi
> 
> 49 lepas ya? Hiks...
> 
> 
> lepas di kamu toh  :P


Maunya gitu, tp keambil sama dina prima bos....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UPDATE*
*
HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU*
1. Luki, 13 (baca: Lucky 13)
2. Ajik, 22
3. Rasito, 30
4. Sunardi, 26
5. Wahyu, 17
6. James, 23

*MIKKU SANKE*
1. Dina Prima, 49
2. Rasito, 47
3. Rasito, 56
4. Dani, 37
5. Dani, 46
6. Sunardi, 43
7. Anggit, 36
8. Oka, 49
9. James, 50
10. starskoi, 38
11. starskoi, 59
*
MATSUE SHOWA*
1. Luki, 85
2. Ajik, 79
3. Dina Prima, 62
4. Dina Prima, 83
5. h3n1k, 39
6. Sunardi, 82
*
ZEBRA SHIRO* 
1. Dina Prima, 103
2. Rasito, 97

----------


## William Pantoni

Yg 49 ada double.




> *UPDATE*
> *
> HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU*
> 1. Luki, 13 (baca: Lucky 13)
> 2. Ajik, 22
> 3. Rasito, 30
> 4. Sunardi, 26
> 5. Wahyu, 17
> 6. James, 23
> ...

----------


## William Pantoni

> 49 lepas ya? Hiks...


Wah...sorry om Oka....computer nya lelet nih.

----------


## h3ln1k

perasaan 39 mikku sanke loh bos   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> perasaan 39 mikku sanke loh bos


Wah ...maaf bos H3l1nik...udah di edit diatas... ::

----------


## h3ln1k

hehe thanks om will   ::

----------


## Soegianto

tks om will
top d  ::

----------


## deckyong

kohaku no. 25

----------


## superkoi

> Originally Posted by superkoi
> 
> 49 lepas ya? Hiks...
> 
> 
> Wah...sorry om Oka....computer nya lelet nih.


Gpp om, thanks bgt udah di bantuin bid.

----------


## Robby Iwan

Matsue Showa 81

----------


## chivas

sanke 53

----------


## Soegianto

UPDATE

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU
1. Luki, 13 (baca: Lucky 13)
2. Ajik, 22
3. Rasito, 30
4. Sunardi, 26
5. Wahyu, 17
6. James, 23
7,deckyong 25

MIKKU SANKE
1. Dina Prima, 49
2. Rasito, 47
3. Rasito, 56
4. Dani, 37
5. Dani, 46
6. Sunardi, 43
7. Anggit, 36
8. James, 50
9. starskoi, 38
10. starskoi, 59
11. H3lnik, 39
12. chivas 53

MATSUE SHOWA
1. Luki, 85
2. Ajik, 79
3. Dina Prima, 62
4. Dina Prima, 83
5. Sunardi, 82
6, robby iwan 81

ZEBRA SHIRO
1. Dina Prima, 103
2. Rasito, 97

----------


## arungtasik

Sanke 40

----------


## Soegianto

> Sanke 40


wah jauh2dari moskow posting kois >>>>TOP DEH

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekapan Sementara :*

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )*
*Kloter " Open House / Soft Opening " :*
1. Luki, 13 
2. Ajik, 22
3. Rasito, 30
4. Sunardi, 26
5. Dani Wahyu, 17
6. James, 23
7. Deckyong, 25

*MIKKU TAISHO SANSHOKU ( MT )*
*Kloter " Open House / Soft Opening " :*
1.  Benny Taslim, 49
2.  Rasito, 47
3.  Rasito, 56
4.  Dani P, 37
5.  Dani P, 46
6.  Helmy, 39
7.  Sunardi, 43
8.  Anggit, 36
9.  James, 50
10. Ayi Wiratman, 38
11. Ayi Wiratman, 59
12. Danu Chivas, 53
13. Tommi Lebang, 40

*MATSUE SHOWA ( MS )*
*Kloter " Open House / Soft Opening " :*
1. Luki, 85
2. Ajik, 79
3. Benny Taslim, 62
4. Benny Taslim, 83
5. Sunardi, 82
6, Robby Iwan, 81

*OMOSAKO SHIRO ZEBRA ( OZ )*
*Kloter " Open House / Soft Opening " :*
1. Benny Taslim, 103
2. Rasito, 97


*Yang Masih Available :*

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )*









*MIKKU TAISHO SHANSOKU ( MT )*







*MATSUE SHOWA ( MS )*









*OMOSAKO SHIRO ZEBRA ( OZ )*

----------


## arungtasik

> wah jauh2dari moskow posting kois >>>>TOP DEH


Soalnya ada isu Taniguchi mau naikin harga Sanke mulai di breeding berikutnya om....  ::   ::

----------


## iyos

no. 41 & 18

----------


## Bony

No.4

----------


## mrbunta

kohaku 21
sanke 60

----------


## Eno TB

HK 06

----------


## Koi-Koi

Om,

HK 01

----------


## wahyu

ikan2nya bener2 menggiurkan........  ::

----------


## dina prima

HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK ) NO. 02 DAN NO. 16

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekapan Sementara :*

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )*
*Kloter " Open House / Soft Opening " :*
1.  Luki, 13 
2.  Ajik, 22
3.  Rasito, 30
4.  Sunardi, 26
5.  Dani Wahyu, 17
6.  James, 23
7.  Deckyong, 25
8.  Iyos, 18
9.  Bony, 04
10. Mrbunta, 21
11. Eno TB, 06
12. Koi Koi, 01
13. Benny Taslim, 02
14. Benny Taslim, 16
*Kloter " Putaran Pertama" :* 
15. ......

*MIKKU TAISHO SANSHOKU ( MT )*
*Kloter " Open House / Soft Opening " :*
1.  Benny Taslim, 49
2.  Rasito, 47
3.  Rasito, 56
4.  Dani P, 37
5.  Dani P, 46
6.  Helmy, 39
7.  Sunardi, 43
8.  Anggit, 36
9.  James, 50
10. Ayi Wiratman, 38
11. Ayi Wiratman, 59
12. Danu Chivas, 53
13. Tommi Lebang, 40
14. Iyos, 41
15. Mrbunta, 60
*Kloter " Putaran Pertama" :* 
16. .....

*MATSUE SHOWA ( MS )*
*Kloter " Open House / Soft Opening " :*
1. Luki, 85
2. Ajik, 79
3. Benny Taslim, 62
4. Benny Taslim, 83
5. Sunardi, 82
6, Robby Iwan, 81
*Kloter " Putaran Pertama" :* 
7. .....

*OMOSAKO SHIRO ZEBRA ( OZ )*
*Kloter " Open House / Soft Opening " :*
1. Benny Taslim, 103
2. Rasito, 97
*Kloter " Putaran Pertama" :* 
3. .....


*Yang Masih Available :*

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )*







*MIKKU TAISHO SHANSOKU ( MT )*






*MATSUE SHOWA ( MS )*









*OMOSAKO SHIRO ZEBRA ( OZ )*

----------


## wahyu

shiro 111 menggiurkan......  ::

----------


## Bony

Sanke 48

----------


## luki

> shiro 111 menggiurkan......


sikat om dani.....
siapa tau buy one get one.....

----------


## Soegianto

ayi wiratman  69

erick tohir 44

----------


## Soegianto

iggy 32

----------


## Ajik Raffles

FYI, harga di kloter ini Rp 6,000,000 untuk pemegang kartu anggota KOI's dan Rp 6,500,000 untuk non pemegang kartu anggota KOI's. Lanjut   ::

----------


## arungtasik

kok gak ada yang ambil showa 90 ya? calon juara showa neh....   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> kok gak ada yang ambil showa 90 ya? calon juara showa neh....


ya di ambil toh om

----------


## darren febriano

> Originally Posted by arungtasik
> 
> kok gak ada yang ambil showa 90 ya? calon juara showa neh....   
> 
> 
> ya di ambil toh om


kl Om gajah sukanya yg dr Jogja gt  ::

----------


## Soegianto

showa dan sironya saat ini grownya bertambah baik.......
mungkin krn dr foto jadi pada kelihatan jelek  ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> shiro 111 menggiurkan...... 
> 
> 
> sikat om dani.....
> siapa tau buy one get one.....


buy one get one kuchibeni.......  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ...


buy one get jack danilllll  ::

----------


## Soegianto

78 an rahmat

----------


## mrbunta

[quote="Soegiantobuy one get jack danilllll  :: [/quote]
mauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
aku dapet 2 ya

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekapan Sementara :*

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )*
*Kloter " Open House / Soft Opening " :*
1.  Luki, 13 
2.  Ajik, 22
3.  Rasito, 30
4.  Sunardi, 26
5.  Dani Wahyu, 17
6.  James, 23
7.  Deckyong, 25
8.  Iyos, 18
9.  Bony, 04
10. Mrbunta, 21
11. Eno TB, 06
12. Koi Koi, 01
13. Benny Taslim, 02
14. Benny Taslim, 16
*Kloter " Putaran Pertama" :* 
15. ......

*MIKKU TAISHO SANSHOKU ( MT )*
*Kloter " Open House / Soft Opening " :*
1.  Benny Taslim, 49
2.  Rasito, 47
3.  Rasito, 56
4.  Dani P, 37
5.  Dani P, 46
6.  Helmy, 39
7.  Sunardi, 43
8.  Anggit, 36
9.  James, 50
10. Ayi Wiratman, 38
11. Ayi Wiratman, 59
12. Danu Chivas, 53
13. Tommi Lebang, 40
14. Iyos, 41
15. Mrbunta, 60
*Kloter " Putaran Pertama" :* 
16. Bony, 48
17. Erick Tohir, 44
18. Iggy, 32
19.

*MATSUE SHOWA ( MS )*
*Kloter " Open House / Soft Opening " :*
1. Luki, 85
2. Ajik, 79
3. Benny Taslim, 62
4. Benny Taslim, 83
5. Sunardi, 82
6, Robby Iwan, 81
*Kloter " Putaran Pertama" :* 
7. Ayi Wiratman, 69
8. Rahmat, 78
9.

*OMOSAKO SHIRO ZEBRA ( OZ )*
*Kloter " Open House / Soft Opening " :*
1. Benny Taslim, 103
2. Rasito, 97
*Kloter " Putaran Pertama" :* 
3. .....


*Yang Masih Available :*

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )*







*MIKKU TAISHO SHANSOKU ( MT )*





*MATSUE SHOWA ( MS )*









*OMOSAKO SHIRO ZEBRA ( OZ )*

----------


## Soegianto

an . andi  no 94 ,111, 92

----------


## wahyu

[quote=mrbunta]


> mauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> aku dapet 2 ya


2 gelas om....  ::

----------


## wahyu

> an . andi  no 94 ,111, 92


waduh....no 111.baru diliat2 malah diambil orang.....  ::

----------


## arisngepos

Foto indukannya man neh..kok ga di upload  ::  biar tambah greng.  ::  ..

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> an . andi  no 94 ,111, 92
> 
> 
> waduh....no 111.baru diliat2 malah diambil orang.....


om wahyu kelamaannnnnn disikat org terusssscs




> Foto indukannya man neh..kok ga di upload  biar tambah greng.  ..


nanti sy mintakan foto indukan nya...tks

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by arungtasik
> 
> ...


wkwkwwkwkk
ada yg buka rahasia

----------


## iyos

pebayaran tahap 1 kohaku 18&sanke 41..7jt sudah ditransfer n dah konfirm ke pk fei jg td siang  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> pebayaran tahap 1 kohaku 18&sanke 41..7jt sudah ditransfer n dah konfirm ke pk fei jg td siang


tks,,,nanti di updaate bareng yg lain  ::

----------


## Attar

Blm ada kohaku 4 step dikolamku....No 27 masih available kan ya?  No.27 bungkus...

----------


## Soegianto

no 3 dan 8 an pak rasito

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekapan Sementara :*

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )*
*Kloter " Open House / Soft Opening " :*
1.  Luki, 13 
2.  Ajik, 22
3.  Rasito, 30
4.  Sunardi, 26
5.  Dani Wahyu, 17
6.  James, 23
7.  Deckyong, 25
8.  Iyos, 18
9.  Bony, 04
10. Mrbunta, 21
11. Eno TB, 06
12. Koi Koi, 01
13. Benny Taslim, 02
14. Benny Taslim, 16
*Kloter " Putaran Pertama" :* 
15. Attar, 27
16. Rasito, 03
17. Rasito, 08
18.

*MIKKU TAISHO SANSHOKU ( MT )*
*Kloter " Open House / Soft Opening " :*
1.  Benny Taslim, 49
2.  Rasito, 47
3.  Rasito, 56
4.  Dani P, 37
5.  Dani P, 46
6.  Helmy, 39
7.  Sunardi, 43
8.  Anggit, 36
9.  James, 50
10. Ayi Wiratman, 38
11. Ayi Wiratman, 59
12. Danu Chivas, 53
13. Tommi Lebang, 40
14. Iyos, 41
15. Mrbunta, 60
*Kloter " Putaran Pertama" :* 
16. Bony, 48
17. Erick Tohir, 44
18. Iggy, 32
19.

*MATSUE SHOWA ( MS )*
*Kloter " Open House / Soft Opening " :*
1. Luki, 85
2. Ajik, 79
3. Benny Taslim, 62
4. Benny Taslim, 83
5. Sunardi, 82
6, Robby Iwan, 81
*Kloter " Putaran Pertama" :* 
7. Ayi Wiratman, 69
8. Rahmat, 78
9.

*OMOSAKO SHIRO ZEBRA ( OZ )*
*Kloter " Open House / Soft Opening " :*
1. Benny Taslim, 103
2. Rasito, 97
*Kloter " Putaran Pertama" :* 
3. Andi, 92
4. Andi, 94
5. Andi, 111
6.


*Yang Masih Available :*

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )*






*MIKKU TAISHO SHANSOKU ( MT )*





*MATSUE SHOWA ( MS )*









*OMOSAKO SHIRO ZEBRA ( OZ )*

----------


## luki

> Putaran Pertama: 
> Putaran Pertama berlangsung dari tanggal 4  15 Maret 2010 dengan ketentuan berikut:
> 1. 	Pemilihan dilakukan mulai tanggal 4 Maret 2010 pada pukul 12.00 waktu server dan ditutup tanggal 15 Maret 2010 pada pukul 11.59 waktu server
> 2. 	Seluruh koi yang tidak terpilih pada putaran pertama dapat dipilih pada putaran kedua 
> 3. 	Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi.
> 4. 	Harga koi ditetapkan Rp 6,000,000 per ekor (untuk anggota KOIs) dan Rp 6,500,000 per ekor (untuk non anggota) 
> 5. 	Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara
> 
> Putaran Kedua: 
> ...

----------


## Koi-Koi

Om,

Pembayaran apakah sudah bisa dimulai atas rekap terbaru diatas?

Tq

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekapan Sementara :*

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )*
*Kloter " Open House / Soft Opening " :*
1.  Luki, 13 
2.  Ajik, 22
3.  Rasito, 30
4.  Sunardi, 26
5.  Dani Wahyu, 17
6.  James, 23
7.  Deckyong, 25
8.  Iyos, 18
9.  Bony, 04
10. Mrbunta, 21
11. Eno TB, 06
12. Koi Koi, 01
13. Benny Taslim, 02
14. Benny Taslim, 16
*Kloter " Putaran Pertama" :* 
15. Attar, 27
16. Rasito, 03
17. Rasito, 08
*Kloter " Putaran Kedua" :* 
18. .....

*MIKKU TAISHO SANSHOKU ( MT )*
*Kloter " Open House / Soft Opening " :*
1.  Benny Taslim, 49
2.  Rasito, 47
3.  Rasito, 56
4.  Dani P, 37
5.  Dani P, 46
6.  Helmy, 39
7.  Sunardi, 43
8.  Anggit, 36
9.  James, 50
10. Ayi Wiratman, 38
11. Ayi Wiratman, 59
12. Danu Chivas, 53
13. Tommi Lebang, 40
14. Iyos, 41
15. Mrbunta, 60
*Kloter " Putaran Pertama" :* 
16. Bony, 48
17. Erick Tohir, 44
18. Iggy, 32
*Kloter " Putaran Kedua" :* 
19. ......

*MATSUE SHOWA ( MS )*
*Kloter " Open House / Soft Opening " :*
1. Luki, 85
2. Ajik, 79
3. Benny Taslim, 62
4. Benny Taslim, 83
5. Sunardi, 82
6, Robby Iwan, 81
*Kloter " Putaran Pertama" :* 
7. Ayi Wiratman, 69
8. Rahmat, 78
*Kloter " Putaran Kedua" :* 
9. ......

*OMOSAKO SHIRO ZEBRA ( OZ )*
*Kloter " Open House / Soft Opening " :*
1. Benny Taslim, 103
2. Rasito, 97
*Kloter " Putaran Pertama" :* 
3. Andi, 92
4. Andi, 94
5. Andi, 111
*Kloter " Putaran Kedua" :* 
6. .......


*Yang Masih Available :*

*HYAKUSHIKI KOHAKU ( HK )*






*MIKKU TAISHO SHANSOKU ( MT )*





*MATSUE SHOWA ( MS )*









*OMOSAKO SHIRO ZEBRA ( OZ )*

----------


## luki

> Om,
> 
> Pembayaran apakah sudah bisa dimulai atas rekap terbaru diatas?
> 
> Tq


Pak soegi......ada duit dateng nih....  ::   ::  

Om Koi-Koi....rekapan nya kayak nya sdh update....
tata cara pembayaran bisa di lhat di hal 1.....
dan tolong di konfirmasi ke pak soegi.....

----------


## Soegianto

no 11  dan 20 an pak tono

----------


## luki

Kepada Para Peserta dan Pemirsa....

*MOHON MAAF YANG SEBESAR BESAR nya......*

Kolam untuk kegiatan GO ini terkena *" MUSIBAH"* yanga sangat berat.........total 3 kolam

atas nama panitia dan penyelenggara......

dengan berat hati.......*Kegiatan GO ini di berhentikan*.......

untuk detail nya.....nanti akan di jelaskan oleh pihak penyelenggara sambil menunggu hasil  Lab


Sekali lagi......*MOHON MAAF YANG SEBESAR BESAR NYA*.....

note: pihak panitia dan penyelenggara sedang mendiskusikan teknis yang terbaik *tanpa* mengurangi hak hak dari para peserta ......detail nya akan di published dalam waktu dekat......

----------


## William Pantoni

Turut Berduka Cita...Om Soegi....  ::  
Keep the spirit...

----------


## edwin

wah,sayang amat...turut belasungkawa pak...

----------


## ronyandry

Turut bersimpati buat Panitia dan Om Sugi

----------


## andriyana

turut berduka Om...

----------


## Satpam

Lho lho lho lho ada apakah gerangan   ::   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

Turut sedih dan dukacita mendalam buat masalah yg sedang dihadapi panitia dan penyelenggara event ini

Dan mendoakan semua yg terbaik buat pihak feikoi selaku penyelenggara event ini beserta segenap panitia

----------


## chivas

turut prihatin brur...

----------


## Anggit

duhhhh .... turut berduka pak Sugi ...   ::   ::  

tabah dan tetap semangat om ... semoga hikmah baik dibalik kejadian ini akan berlipat buat Feikoi ... amin


salam

----------


## h_andria

om sugi...
walupun saya hanya pemerhati kagiatan ini...
saya turut prihatin dan bersedih ....
semoga om sugi diberi kesabaran dan kekuatan .....

----------


## dattairadian

turut prihatin p soegi   ::  
TETAP SEMANGAT!!   ::

----------


## abiserpong

Turut prihatin dan berduka sekali om soegi.......  ::   ::   ::  
Tetap semangat dan tabah atas cobaan ini.

----------


## iyos

turut prihatin om,mudah22n cepet ketauan penyebabnya,,,

----------


## limjohan

turut sedih om......., maju terus pantang mundur om,..........  ::

----------


## Tiny

Selalu ada hikmah dibalik musibah.
Tetap semangan om soegi !!!!!

----------


## darren febriano

turut bersedih Om Soegi...tp tetep semangat & maju trs

----------


## dina prima

we support you full...
don't be sad bro....

----------


## TSA

Ikut berduka atas kejadian ini  ::   ::  

Pak Sugi ... tabah ya .... dan tetap semangat.

Tsa

----------


## kumonryu

tetap smangat om soegi..

----------


## E. Nitto

Turut prihatin oom... but keep spirit "ON"

----------


## aie

turut prihatin dan bersedih ,smoga aja diberi jln terbaik

----------


## Ajik Raffles

_KOI COMMUNITY UNDER ATTACKED!!_

*Ketika 107 ekor koi tewas dalam waktu dua jam, jelas ada sesuatu yang salah. Sabotase? Inilah yang mungkin terjadi pada koi  koi The Battle of Goyonke.*

*KRONOLOGIS*

Pada hari Senen menjelang sore telepon genggam saya berdering. Di seberang sana terdengar suara ramah Pak Soegi. Tidak ada pembicaraan penting saat itu, hanya mengabarkan bahwa dia sedang berada di Bandung dan semua koi GO dalam kondisi baik  baik saja, termasuk Matsue Kohaku yang akan dirilis segera. Semua _grow_ bagus, pak kata Pak Soegi melaporkan. Komunikasi ini adalah sesuatu yang rutin dilakukan Pak Soegi agar semua _well inform_ terhadap perkembangan koi  koi GO. Pembicaraan telepon diputuskan ketika Pak Soegi tahu posisi saya sedang di luar kota Besok saya telepon pak ada informasi dari Taniguchi katanya sebelum menutup telepon. Meski penasaran dengan info itu tetapi saya tidak berniat melanjutkan. Saya hanya berharap bahwa itu adalah informasi mengenai kesediaan Taniguchi Koi Farm menjadi sponsor utama _4th KOIs Ferstival 2010_. KOIs memang sedang giat menggalang dana untuk untuk keperluan kontes dan tahun ini berniat mengajak para _breeder_ di Jepang  berpartisipasi.

Selasa sore kurang lebih pada jam yang sama, telepon gengggam saya kembali berdering. Ketika itu saya baru kembali dari rencana pertemuan _2nd Asia GO_ yang karena musibah menimpa pak Robby Iwan, pertemuan dipindah ke RS International Bintaro Jaya. Saya tidak mengikuti pertemuan itu karena perubahan tempat mendadak, tetapi om Handy dengan riang meng _up date_ saya hasil pertemuan itu. Ketika melihat layar HP, ternyata Pak Soegi kembali kontak. Mungkin ini info dari Taniguchi kemarin batin saya. Di seberang sana suara Pak Soegi terdengar tegang. Saya kena musibah, pak katanya memulai percakapan. Sebagian besar koi GO _The Battle of Goyonke_ mati mendadak!!

Saya  kaget tetapi berusaha tenang menyimak kronologi kejadiannya. Ketika meninggalkan Bandung Selasa pagi jam 11.00 semua koi dalam keadaan sehat, tetapi dalam perjalanan menuju Jakarta dia mendapat laporan bahwa koi  koi dalam tiga buah kolam _goyang_. Dua diantaranya kolam GO. Saat itu dia perintahkan staf-nya untuk memindahkan semua koi ke dalam fiber dan diberi pertolongan awal. Tetapi kemudian dalam waktu sekejap koi  koi itu satu persatu bergelimpangan. Dua jam setelahnya sudah 107 ekor koi tewas dari tiga kolam berbeda, 67 ekor koi  koi GO _The Battle of Goyonke_. Korban terbanyak Taniguchi Kohaku & Sanke, masing  masing berjumlah 27 dan 20 ekor. Yang masih bertahan sekarang pun masih dalam kondisi mengenaskan. 

Pak Ayi Starskoi yang dimintakan bantuannya untuk datang ke TKP menyaksikan sendiri bagaimana koi  koi ini tewas. Pada saat datang sudah 60 ekor tewas dan masih banyak lagi yang bergiliran menanti ajal. 

Saya kaget mendengar peristiwa ini. Pak Soegi bukanlah orang baru dalam hal _keeping_ koi. Pengalamannya sudah berbilang tahun. Dia adalah salah seorang tempat saya berdiskusi mengenai bayak hal tentang koi. Jelas dia tahu kalau ada tanda  tanda yang tidak beres terhadap koi  koi itu tiga jam sebelum kematian masal. Saya juga tidak pernah melihat korban _outbreak_ sebuah kolam secepat dan semasif ini. Biasanya korban tewas dalam waktu relatif lama (3  4 hari) dan bertahap. Saya langsung menduga ada _Something Wrong_ (meminjam istilah Alm. Karomul Wachid kalau ada masalah di koi). Ketika saya tanya apakah insang semua koi bermasalah, Pak Soegi menjawab tegas Tidak Ada, pak. Semua _clean_.

Pikiran saya langsung menduga ada sesuatu (zat asing) yang masuk ke dalam kolam dan menjadi penyebab kematian masal ini. Tetapi apa? Untuk memperjelasnya, langsung diambil tindakan mengambil sampel air dan memeriksanya ke laboratorium untuk dianalisis. Hasilnya baru diketahui dalam tujuh hari mendatang.


*KISAH TAMU MISTERIUS*

Rasa penasaran mengenai penyebab kematian masal koi  koi ini baru bisa terjawab sekitar seminggu kemudian. Tetapi ada rasa penasaran yang lain, kalau benar ada benda asing yang masuk ke dalam kolam, bagaimana caranya? Inilah yang saya coba ketahui dan dari cerita Pak Soegi kemudian akhirnya terurailah kisah mengejutkan ini.

Dua jam setelah Pak Soegi meninggalkan Bandung, datang tujuh orang tamu tak dikenal. Kira  kira jam 13.00 hari Selasa Siang. Ketika itu hanya ada satu orang pegawai disana, yang lain sedang cuti pulang kampung ke Blitar. Suasananya begitu sepi. Ketujuh tamu misterius ini datang dan melihat  lihat, tetapi secara khusus mereka lebih banyak menghabiskan waktu di kolam  kolam GO _The Battle of Goyonke_. Padahal disana ada dua kolam GO lagi _The Dainichi Deal_ dan _The Aoki Goshiki_, dan satu lagi koi untuk kegiatan _Think, Red._ Dua buah kolam _The Battle of Goyonke_ letaknya berdampingan. Cukup lama mereka berdiri diantara satu kolam yang berisi Taniguchi Kohaku dan Sanke dan satu kolam lagi yang berisi Matsue Kohaku & Omosako Shiro. Konsentrasi sang penjaga pecah. Dia tidak bisa memonitor seluruh tamu. Ketika satu orang bertanya tentang koi  koi The Dainichi Deal, dia tidak mampu lagi memperhatikan apa yang dilakukan keenam tamu lainnya.

*Tidak ada yang bisa membuktikan korelasi antara tamu misterius ini dengan kematian masal koi, tetapi fakta menunjukan bahwa hanya satu jam setelah mereka meninggalkan lokasi, koi  koi ini mulai bergelimpangan.* Satu per satu koi  koi itu tewas hingga mencapai ratusan dalam waktu dua jam. Sebuah kebetulan yang teramat membingungkan. Sang penjaga tidak pernah melihat tamu  tamu misterius ini sebelumnya, semuanya baru dilihat pertama kali ini selama empat tahun bergabung di feikoi centre.


*SIKAP KOIs*

Baiklah, kita tidak ingin bermandi keringat untuk mencari tahu siapa mereka, apa tujuan kedatangannya dan apa yang dilakukan. Tetapi bila memang ini sebuah serangan maka kita mengutuk perbuatan biadab ini. Kiranya kepada siapa serangan ini ditujukan? Taniguchi (sebagai breeder yang menyediakan koi yang paling banyak menjadi korban?), Feikoi (sebagai EO yang belakangan gemar menyelenggarakan GO?), KOIs (sebagai mitra), atau komunitas KOI (yang tumbuh pesat dan tidak bisa lagi dikontrol segelintir orang?). Sudah bukan rahasia lagi bila perkembangan komunitas koi ini banyak melibas kepentingan beberapa pihak dan sebuah pukulan kecil mungkin akan sedikit membuatnya goyah.

Siapapun mereka, apapun tujuannya dan siapapun yang menjadi sasarannya, kami ingin menyampaikan pesan bahwa perbuatan hina ini (kalau memang betul) tidak akan berpengaruh apa  apa selain menimbulkan rasa bersalah dan malu yang mendalam bagi kalian yang melakukannya. Komunitas ini akan terus tumbuh dan berkembang diluar akal sehat kalian semua.

Kepada seluruh EO di forum ini, dengan kejadian ini kami ingin mengimbau agar sedikit waspada terhadap pihak  pihak yang bermaksud tidak baik. Ini adalah pelajaran yang sangat mahal bagi komunitas ini. Ada segelintir orang yang tidak sepaham dengan nilai  nilai kita semua dan berusaha membuat kondisi yang tidak menyenangkan. Saya yakin sebagian atau seluruh mereka ataupun aktor intelektualnya berada di forum ini dan memonitor kejadian ini dengan senyum kemenangan. Siapapun kalian inilah jawaban kami *Semoga kalian menemukan sesuatu dari tindakan pengecut ini, rasa  penyesalan dan bersalah, dan kemudian kebajikan pada akhirnya*


*REAKSI TANIGUCHI*

Sekali lagi kami tidak ingin mengeluarkan sedikitpun peluh untuk mencari tahu siapa kalian, apa motivasi kalian, dan kepada siapa perbuatan kalian ini ditujukan. Beberapa jam setelah kejadian, Taniguchi dilaporkan. Sikap luar biasa ditunjukan penangkar muda ini. Dia langsung menawarkan 100 ekor koi pengganti dari varietas Kohaku dan Sanke dengan kualitas setara atau di atasnya. *Untuk mengantisipasi kemungkinan serangan ini ditujukan kepadanya, Taniguchi menyediakan satu buah concrete pond yang terletak di salah satu green house-nya sebagai tempat pembesaran (GO).* Saat ini koi  koi baru berukuran sekitar 20 cm dan baru akan dirilis pada pertengahan April mendatang.

*Kepada siapapun pemesan Taniguchi Kohaku dan Sanke hingga sampai dengan sebelum tragedi ini berhak mendapatkan koi  koi tersebut dengan harga yang sama, tetapi dengan sangat terpaksa akan dibebankan ongkos kirim ke Jakarta. Koi  koi ini pada saat GO selesai diperkirakan berukuran 45 cm dan ongkir ke Jakarta diperkirakan Rp 1,5  2 juta per ekor* Bila tidak berminat dengan opsi ini, maka bagi yang telah menyetorkan dananya akan dikembalikan utuh dan bersama  sama dengan yang belum menyetor dana akan mendapatkan harga khusus pada saat GO Taniguchi selanjutnya.

Bagi peserta Matsue Kohaku dan Omosako Shiro, akan dilihat kondisinya sampai dengan akhir minggu ini. Apabila tidak memungkinkan, maka akan mendapatkan opsi khusus berupa pengembalian dana (bagi yang telah menyetor) dan bersama  sama dengan yang belum menyetor dana akan mendapatkan harga khusus pada saat GO  GO Shiro dan Showa mendatang

Kami berharap semoga semua ini bisa menjadi obat bagi para peserta, sekaligus jawaban bagi sang pelaku misterius yang biadap. Terimakasih untuk kelegawaannya dan mari kita bersama  sama menjaga komunitas ini dari tindakan pengecut segelintir orang. Hidup Komunitas KOI!!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Salut om Ajik ... 
Saya bangga ikut bergabung di komunitas ini ! Bravo KOI's and keep up the spirit om Soegi !!

----------


## harmada

Turut prihatin atas kejadian yang menimpa Feikoi.
Semoga Om Sugi tetap tabah dan yakin bahwa semua akan digantikan berlipat ganda.

----------


## setia_budi

Sebelumnya......website KOI-S.org di-attack. Sekarang, Event KOI'S diattack.....  ::  
Kynya KOI's benar2 telah menjadi Rising Star...sehingga banyak orang yang ga suka.
Dimasa-masa sekarang, mari kita bergandeng tangan untuk mempertahankan komunitas yg telah dirintis oleh Senior2 kita yang telah bekerja luar biasa bagi kemajuan Forum ini. 

JAngan Menyerah...KEEP THE SPIRIT........

----------


## h3ln1k

tabah ya om sabar keep spirit ON insyaAllah ntar kan dapet gantinya ....

----------


## hilariusssss

turut prihatin om   ::  
dan tetap semangat   ::

----------


## bobo

turut prihatin om ajik, kalau bisa diusut sampai tuntas om paling tidak untuk langkah pencegahan di kemudian hari.

----------


## mrliauw

Sangat memprihatinkan situasinya.. Mudah2an cepat teratasi
Om Soegi, semoga tetap semangat..

----------


## Jusri

Turut prihatin, semoga tabah dan tetap bersemangat Om

----------


## Teddy

tega sekali yg melakukan ini..
walaupun saya bukan peserta, turun prihatin untuk om soegi..
waktu saya mau buat kolam, saya belajar ke tempat beliau jauh2 dari barat ke timur.
keep spirit on!

----------


## iwan_makassar

*DASAR PENGECUT......BANGSAT....!!!!!*



> Siapapun mereka, apapun tujuannya dan siapapun yang menjadi sasarannya, kami ingin menyampaikan pesan bahwa perbuatan hina ini (kalau memang betul) tidak akan berpengaruh apa  apa selain menimbulkan rasa bersalah dan malu yang mendalam bagi kalian yang melakukannya. Komunitas ini akan terus tumbuh dan berkembang diluar akal sehat kalian semua.

----------


## saldy

*MAJU TERUSSS... PANTANG MUNDURRRRR*

----------


## victor

*leave the past in the past, 
the future in the future 
enjoy the present of the present
tommorow will be better
*

----------


## anas maskur

turut prihatin om, tetap tabah dan semangat...
itu jelas2 di racun!!! tetangga saya juga pernah mengalami kejadian seperti itu. ikan satu kolam habis tanpa sisa hanya kurang dari satu jam, ada satu karung bangkenya.. kebetulan ikannya beli dari saya semua.
sejak itu tetangga saya pensiun miara koi, padahal susah banget nularin virus koinya  ::

----------


## wahyu

::   ::  ............ikannku........

----------


## h3ln1k

> *Kepada siapapun pemesan Taniguchi Kohaku dan Sanke hingga sampai dengan sebelum tragedi ini berhak mendapatkan koi  koi tersebut dengan harga yang sama, tetapi dengan sangat terpaksa akan dibebankan ongkos kirim ke Jakarta. Koi  koi ini pada saat GO selesai diperkirakan berukuran 45 cm dan ongkir ke Jakarta diperkirakan Rp 1,5  2 juta per ekor* Bila tidak berminat dengan opsi ini, maka bagi yang telah menyetorkan dananya akan dikembalikan utuh dan bersama  sama dengan yang belum menyetor dana akan mendapatkan harga khusus pada saat GO Taniguchi selanjutnya.


berminat om    ::    I support U FULLL om feii   ::

----------


## ademilanforever

Turut prihatin.......
Mudah2an tidak terulang lagi di masa yg akan datang, Amiinnnnn.........

----------


## cah kendal

Turut prihatin atas kejadian ini

----------


## Soegianto

haloo semua teman2 koi maaf baru baru on line ........
saya pribadi sebagai *penggung jawab*  dari event ini* memohon maaf* sebesar2nya terutama kepada peserta go karena ada kejadian yang di luar kendali saya sehingga musibah ini terjadi.
setelah berembuk dengan starkoi ,umeda ,dan taniguchi akhirnya ada solusi  untuk kita adakan go ulang yg akan dilakukan di jepang di tempat taniguchi.
prioritas utama adalah kita semua yg sdh daftar didalam event 2nd dan untuk teman2 yang lain yang mau join di go ini juga boleh (dan harus  ::  ...joke biar gak stressssssss)  hanya aturan main nya sedang dipikirkan...........
terimakasih atas support2nya dari semua pihak yang begitu banyak memberikan perhatian nya kepada saya. 
salam koi  :: 

note : kalau semua sepakat utk go di jepang beberapa hari kedepan akan di infokan tata caranya tks

----------


## Koi-Koi

Om,

Saya tetap akan ikutan kalo memang rekans akan melanjutkan GO di jepun.
Ikut prihatin juga atas musibahnya.

Keep on Spirit.

----------


## Efendy

Turut prihatin Om Soegi.
Tetap Semangat & Never give up
Kalo boleh usul untuk mencegah kejadian yg sama terulang, dipasang CCTV aja Om.

----------


## iyos

GO di jepun??mmh..pasti ikan bgs nie,,tp ongkir lumayan jg ya??soalnya /ikan,,hehe..btw kalo serangan ini ditujukan buat pk fei,mgkn cuma pk fei yg bisa mengira2,gtoe jg kalo buat taniguchi,,persaingan bisniskah??di jepun ada gk sie kasus begina  ::  ??

----------


## acoflooring

TUHAN tidak buta u hal2 seperti ini,,,dan saya yakin  mereka akan mndapatkan balasan yang setimpal,,,,
stdkx jadi pelajaran u kita semua,,,ttp semangat

----------


## mario85

wah kaget buka kois ada bencana kya gini turut prihatin pak soegi...ntar kalo hasil labnya kluar posting ya pingin tau apa kandungannya..ntar mungkin saya bisa membantu menganalisa jenis zat(racun   ::  ) apa yg ada di kolam

jadi ini bisa dipsatikan penyebabnya "diracun" ya...skalian gejala ama efeknya apa ya pada ikan yg survive ama yg pass away?

----------


## darren febriano

Kalau memang benar diracun, saya rasa ini sudah merupakan kriminal. Walau saya yakin, spt Om Ajik bilang, kita tidak akan & tidak pantas "berkeringat" untuk menemukan pelaku tindakan pengecut spt ini. Sekali lagi Om Soegi, Turut Prihatin.

----------


## Satpam

lanjut terus GO nya om soegianto rekan2 pasti mendukung pasti SUKSES AMIN AMIN

----------


## William Pantoni

Semangat terus Pak Soegi.... 5000 members KOIS dukung dan doain tambah sukses...  ::  
Btw...jadi nya kereeen euy....GO di Jepang...Taniguchi dan Fei Koi Pelopor nih.

----------


## rdienta

Turut prihatin om.. tetap semangat.. never ending love for koi.. bravo.

----------


## IrwanMOEB

Turut sedih dan prihatin dengan apa yang sudah terjadi...  ::  
Mari kita jadikan moment ini untuk lebih 'merapatkan barisan' KOI-S-er dan semakin membuat kita lebih kompak.....  ::  
Maju terussssss........... para sodara-sodara KOI-S  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

Biar Pak Soegi tidak kehilangan semangat dan keceriaan-nya yang sudah jadi trade marknya ...

semangat pak ... 

Dodo

----------


## Spider_man

turut berduka utk koi om soegianto, saya br tau ternyata bisnis apapun termasuk bisnis koi ada aja org cheating   ::  . koq org yg melakukan perbuatan kotor tsb, apa tdk bs berusaha menyukseskan dagangannya sendiri, malah merusak dagangan org   ::   ::   ::  .  klu ga mampu menjadi bisnisman yh jgn menggeluti usaha bisnis.

"meskipun membunuh makhluk hidup dgn org suruhan, sama saja dengan membunuh secara lsg. aneh org begini apa tdk pny agama & menekuninya, blm pernah terima yg namanya kualat/azap".


semangat om, ternakin lg siapa tau dpt yg lbh bgs   ::

----------


## Abied

Ikut berduka atas musibah ini Om Sugi...
Kita kutuk tindakan Pengecut Seperti itu...
Saatnya kita Saling berpegangan tangan untuk menyatukan kekeluargaan ini agar ditidak goyah menghadapi serangan2 orang2 yg tidak suka dengan keradaan dan perkembangan KOI-S..

*Keep Spirits... You Are Not Alone...
Kita Semua berdiri bersama-sama untuk mendukungmu...
BRAVO KOI-S....!!!*

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Kaget aku tahu hal ini...
Bermula dr mbaca status FB om Tomi, trus lgsg mampir kesini...
Seperti baru kemaren aku maen ke Bandung ngliat ikan ikan di kolam GO ini...

Semua telah terjadi, tak bisa diulangi
Salut buat Pak Sugi, tuk semua profesionalisme dan ketabahan hati
My greatest respect, krn tak menyoba mencari siapa sang biang keladi

Lemah teles pak, Gusti Allah yg mbales...
Kuyakin, dengan ketabahan dan keikhlasan
Dia kan memberi yang lebih baik tuk kita semua

Bagi sang biang keladi, well karma tak pernah berhenti bekerja
Kuyakin anda juga memelihara koi yang sedikit banyak menyita hatimu
Bila tiada pengakuan dan pinta kata maaf darimu
Satu hal yang kuyakinkan untukmu
Suatu waktu nanti, giliran koimu yang kan buatmu patah hati...
Prepare your heart from now then...

----------


## chester

Dear Om Sugi,

Saya baru diinformasikan insiden ini oleh Mrliauw semalam dan sangat menyesalkan tindakan destruktif (apabila yang ditengarai om Ajik benar adanya) yang sangat mengganggu kegiatan perhobian + GO yang seharusnya mengedepankan kepentingan hobbyist. Semoga Om Sugi bisa melalui masa sulit dengan baik dan pantang menyerah karena anda kita lihat punya komitmen yang bervisi meskipun harga kadang2 tidak begitu bersahabat   :: . Jakarta Chapter pun selalu menempatkan anda dalam perspektif yang baik. 

Apabila yang ditengarai benar adanya dan dilakukan oleh para pesaing om Sugi, sangat disesalkan tindak tanduk yang sangat primitif oleh oknum2 industri koi ini yang kurang lebih merefleksikan kurang sehatnya hubungan antar pedagang koi yang selama ini juga dicurigai demikian meskipun mereka punya kubangan yang namanya asosiasi dsb sehingga paling tidak mereka punya kode etik antar sesama. 

Ke depannya mungkin perlu dipikirkan pemasangan CCTV kalau perlu yang web base supaya bisa dikontrol at anytime. Tidak begitu mahal biayanya tapi at least security systemnya ada tidak hanya mengandalkan para penjaga warung.

Maju terus Om Sugi and see you in next KOIS Festival. Tahun lalu saya juara umum tahun ini pastinya giliran anda, who knows?   ::   ::  Mari kita ramaikan festival ini dengan meningkatkan tali persahabatan antara dealer dengan hobbyists.

Cheers

----------


## ekawiyandi

semangat om sugi,semua pasti ada hikmahnya..kita dukung seribu persen buat om sugi..ganbatte suhu.  ::

----------


## showa

semoga Fei koi center selalu dapat menerima dgn lapang dada semua ujian ini, saya turut berdoa semoga beliau mendapatkan ganti yg lebih dari segala galanya.

kepada para peserta GO tentunya ini menjadi uji mental rasa solidaritas di antara kita ( pehobies, pelaku bisnis ikan koi ) semoga semuanya dapat kita lalui bersama dgn cara yg sempurna.

----------


## arind

Turut prihatin om Soegi...
Tetap tabah, kepala dingin, Maju teruss
Sukses selalu....

----------


## este

Semangat terus buat Fei Koi,salut deh ikan banyak korban gitu tapi masih tetap semangat   ::  

Go di jepang boleh juga tuh,berarti pake ikan2 baru dong   ::

----------


## koi_vj

Turut prihatin om soegi...well, keep the spirit to move on.  ::

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

> Dear Om Sugi,
> 
> Saya baru diinformasikan insiden ini oleh Mrliauw semalam dan sangat menyesalkan tindakan destruktif (apabila yang ditengarai om Ajik benar adanya) yang sangat mengganggu kegiatan perhobian + GO yang seharusnya mengedepankan kepentingan hobbyist. Semoga Om Sugi bisa melalui masa sulit dengan baik dan pantang menyerah karena anda kita lihat punya komitmen yang bervisi meskipun harga kadang2 tidak begitu bersahabat  . Jakarta Chapter pun selalu menempatkan anda dalam perspektif yang baik. 
> 
> Apabila yang ditengarai benar adanya dan dilakukan oleh para pesaing om Sugi, sangat disesalkan tindak tanduk yang sangat primitif oleh oknum2 industri koi ini yang kurang lebih merefleksikan kurang sehatnya hubungan antar pedagang koi yang selama ini juga dicurigai demikian meskipun mereka punya kubangan yang namanya asosiasi dsb sehingga paling tidak mereka punya kode etik antar sesama. 
> 
> Ke depannya mungkin perlu dipikirkan pemasangan CCTV kalau perlu yang web base supaya bisa dikontrol at anytime. Tidak begitu mahal biayanya tapi at least security systemnya ada tidak hanya mengandalkan para penjaga warung.
> 
> Maju terus Om Sugi and see you in next KOIS Festival. Tahun lalu saya juara umum tahun ini pastinya giliran anda, who knows?    Mari kita ramaikan festival ini dengan meningkatkan tali persahabatan antara dealer dengan hobbyists.
> ...



Menurut saya terlalu dini kalau kita mencurigai pelaku yang berasal dari para pesaing om Sugi, hal ini dapat menimbulkan keresahan di kalangan penjual koi di indonesia khususnya di Bandung.
Pelaku bisa siapapun, yang pasti adalah orang yang sering membaca aktivitas yang dilakukan oleh anggota KOI's forum yang tidak suka melihat orang lain senang.

----------


## arungtasik

Nasib... nasib. Tetap semangat Om Soegi... kalo hobbis uang sekolahnya ikan sakit dan mati satu dua ekor, dealer tentu uang sekolahnya: mati berkolam-kolam... Bagi breeder, tentu mati berempang-empang. Semakin tinggi pohon, semakin kencang menerpanya. Saya akhirnya mengerti, mengapa di beberapa kolam hobbis maupun dealer, ada kolam yg airnya disentuh dengan tangan pun dilarang. Ini juga peringatan bagi teman-teman KOI-s, apalagi yg punya koleksi2 dahsyat, untuk memasang kamera sirkuit CCTV di kolam (harganya lebih murah dari seekor tosai SQ...  ::  )

Lebih dari itu... bangsat pengecut orang yang tega melakukan kebiadaban ini...

----------


## neutokoi

Biarpun saya bukan peserta GO ini, saya turut prihatin atas kejadian tersebut, kalau benar hal tersebut terjadi dikarenakan oleh sabotase persaingan bisnis, terkutuklah orang2 or oknum2 yg melakukan hal tersebut, teganya anda membunuh ratusan koi yg begitu bagus demi menggagalkan kesuksesan orang lain, percayalah hukum karma akan berlaku.

Note: Padahal koi2 tersebut cuman bisa saya nikmati gambarnya di forum ini, tidak kebeli sama saya   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Keep the spirit on semuanya, semoga GO event lanjutan ini akan lebih sukses.

----------


## yulius sesunan

Astaga..... mengapa ada yg tega melakukan hal yg biadab seperti ini.
Om Sugi... Tetap semangat dan jangan ragu untuk melakukan tindakan hukum/lapor kepada kepolisian apabila benar hasil pengetesan laboraturium air kolam mengandung "racun".
Walaupun saya tidak ikut GO ini, untuk mendukung FeiKoi dan Koi's maka saya akan berpartisipasi pada GO pengganti  ::  
Viva FeiKoi.... Viva Koi's

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Saya benar - benar gembira melihat reaksi teman - teman semua... Saya berharap komunitas ini mampu menunjukan perlawanan terhadap perbuatan yang jauh dari nilai - nilai yang kita junjung bersama...
Terhadap siapapun pelaku kecurangan, mari kita bisa tunjukan bahwa perbuatan mereka itu sia - sia dan hanya akan melahirkan perasaan tidak enak, bersalah, penyesalan, dsb. Apapun tujuan mereka, kita pastikan bahwa itu tidak akan tercapai ....
Komunitas ini tidak bisa didikte oleh kepentingan manapun dan untuk tujuan apapun... semoga pesan ini bisa mereka dengar dengan jelas....!! Sekali lagi, terimakasih   ::

----------


## ronnie

Wah kaget buka thread ini.
Turut prihatin om Soegi,,semoga diberi ketabahan dan semangat yg tiada henti.
Dan semoga Allah memberikan yg lebih baik dan terbaik..

Untuk para pelaku,semoga Allah membuka hati kalian 
untuk bisa berbesar hati bertanggung jawab dan mengakui semua salah serta meminta maaf.
sebab,Allah akan membalas semua perbuatan biadab kalian,,yg akan lebih menyakitkan,,,

Semangat om Soegi...  ::

----------


## adepe

ups... kaget banget liat thread ini...
makin banyak aja orang bar-bar di tanah air  :: 

turut berduka cita yg sedalam-dalamnya atas tragedi yg terjadi...
semoga kesabaran & kegigihan Om Soegi akan berbuah balasan yang lebih manis dari yang Maha Kuasa...
dan semoga momentum ini dapat menjadi titik kebangkitan feikoi yg lebih besar & sukses, serta Koi-s yg lebih solid

----------


## odil kokoy

Turut Berduka cita pa Soegi semoga tetap semangat, dan ceria selalu.

----------


## Mich-Joll

Turut Prihatin Pak Soegi..
Tetap SEMANGAT .....

----------


## Soegianto

Trim sekali lg buat semuanya....
Sy mengajak semua koi mania utk berpikir positif....sehingga tdk menimbulkan curiga kepada pihak manapun tp mengambil hikmahnya dan lbh berhati2 utk kedepan nya.
Sy pribadi berpikir tamu yg dtg ketempat sy menginjak racun tikus di tempat lain dan pd saat berdiri diatas filer sy jatuh d ....hehehe dan capek d ....hehehehehe
So gak ada yg salah ini hanya musibah..... 

Kita ambil juga sisi positifnya koi bukan identik dengan uang....tp friendship ,kebersamanan  dan sdh terlihat di threat ini ......

So..... Tutup buku lama kita buka lembar baru ....

Yo yo hehehe kita jadi in go di jepang dg ikan yg lbh baik ,tempat lbh baik ,penanganan lbh baik dan pembelajaran lbh baik....
Pada ikut yah hahahahaha

Ya om chesster mudah2an juara umum lg yah tp bw ikan yg banyak om .....

----------


## Soegianto

Trim sekali lg buat semuanya....
Sy mengajak semua koi mania utk berpikir positif....sehingga tdk menimbulkan curiga kepada pihak manapun tp mengambil hikmahnya dan lbh berhati2 utk kedepan nya.
Sy pribadi berpikir tamu yg dtg ketempat sy menginjak racun tikus di tempat lain dan pd saat berdiri diatas filer sy jatuh d ....hehehe dan capek d ....hehehehehe
So gak ada yg salah ini hanya musibah..... 

Kita ambil juga sisi positifnya koi bukan identik dengan uang....tp friendship ,kebersamanan  dan sdh terlihat di threat ini ......

So..... Tutup buku lama kita buka lembar baru ....

Yo yo hehehe kita jadi in go di jepang dg ikan yg lbh baik ,tempat lbh baik ,penanganan lbh baik dan pembelajaran lbh baik....
Pada ikut yah hahahahaha

Ya om chesster mudah2an juara umum lg yah tp bw ikan yg banyak om .....

Oh ya tks msk anya next sy pasang cctv nya

----------


## Satpam

ayo ayo pendaftaran GO in jepang dibuka 

iya om soegi kasih cctv yg kita bisa lihat pakai HP juga ada enak deh

----------


## hilariusssss

> Trim sekali lg buat semuanya....
> Sy mengajak semua koi mania utk berpikir positif....sehingga tdk menimbulkan curiga kepada pihak manapun tp mengambil hikmahnya dan lbh berhati2 utk kedepan nya.
> Sy pribadi berpikir tamu yg dtg ketempat sy menginjak racun tikus di tempat lain dan pd saat berdiri diatas filer sy jatuh d ....hehehe dan capek d ....hehehehehe
> So gak ada yg salah ini hanya musibah..... 
> 
> Kita ambil juga sisi positifnya koi bukan identik dengan uang....tp friendship ,kebersamanan  dan sdh terlihat di threat ini ......
> 
> So..... Tutup buku lama kita buka lembar baru ....
> 
> ...


  ::  
semangat om   ::  
pengen sekali ikut Go nya..
tapi dana tak mendukung   ::  
hehe..   ::

----------


## bogel

Turut perihatin om sugi,semua musibah pasti ada hikmahnya
 untuk mencapai atas masih banyak anak tangga lain yg bisa dilewati om
Cayoooo feikoi,pantang mundur maju terus om..

----------


## Saung Koi

> Trim sekali lg buat semuanya....
> Sy mengajak semua koi mania utk berpikir positif....sehingga tdk menimbulkan curiga kepada pihak manapun tp mengambil hikmahnya dan lbh berhati2 utk kedepan nya.
> Sy pribadi berpikir tamu yg dtg ketempat sy menginjak racun tikus di tempat lain dan pd saat berdiri diatas filer sy jatuh d ....hehehe dan capek d ....hehehehehe
> So gak ada yg salah ini hanya musibah..... 
> 
> Kita ambil juga sisi positifnya koi bukan identik dengan uang....tp friendship ,kebersamanan  dan sdh terlihat di threat ini ......
> 
> So..... Tutup buku lama kita buka lembar baru ....
> 
> ...


Mantap, Om Soegi berjiwa BESAR, semua ini tanda bahwa Fei Koi akan menjadi Dealer yang BESAR.......  ::  
Tetap Semangat Om.......  ::  
Saya baru denger berita ini, tadi siang waktu berkunjung di Om Ayi n salah satu karyawan ada yang bercerita tentang GO Fei Koi, 
begitu sampe rumah saya buka thread ini, ternyata benar adanya.......  ::  
Turut Prihatin Om Soegi.......  ::  
Bagi pelaku, tidak pantas untuk piara Koi   ::

----------


## danny20124

> Trim sekali lg buat semuanya....
> Sy mengajak semua koi mania utk berpikir positif....sehingga tdk menimbulkan curiga kepada pihak manapun tp mengambil hikmahnya dan lbh berhati2 utk kedepan nya.
> Sy pribadi berpikir tamu yg dtg ketempat sy menginjak racun tikus di tempat lain dan pd saat berdiri diatas filer sy jatuh d ....hehehe dan capek d ....hehehehehe
> So gak ada yg salah ini hanya musibah..... 
> 
> Kita ambil juga sisi positifnya koi bukan identik dengan uang....tp friendship ,kebersamanan  dan sdh terlihat di threat ini ......
> 
> So..... Tutup buku lama kita buka lembar baru ....
> 
> ...



*BRAVO OM SOEGIANTO... MAJU TERUS....*

----------


## mrbunta

Lanjutttttttttttttttt
aku lanjut om soegi

----------


## wahyu

lanjuttttt....bos......  ::

----------


## arisngepos

yup lanjut om..tetap semangat

----------


## achmad

Tetap semangat om..............

----------


## 36aquatic

keep the spirit bro Soegi.

----------


## Soegianto

::   ::  










 ::

----------


## darren febriano

ya Allah..ngeri liatnya

----------


## sbw

Astagfirulloh Haladzim,,, Innailaihi.... turut prihatin om sugi,,, semoga Tuhan mengganti lebih dari perkobanan ini.... keep spirit!!!!!  ::

----------


## wahyu

om sugi....pilihanku ikut mati juga ya....  ::

----------


## abiserpong

Tidak tega melihatnya.........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## edwin

sigh....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## udin

> 


Sabar aja Gie ... usaha elu gak bakalan jatuh, bahkan bisa tambah besar bisnis koinya.
kalau memang bener ada yg ngeracunin ...
gue jg pernah ngalamin th 2003 waktu punya showroom di Cibubur (pinggir danau sekarang jd seafood) 3 kolam isi 450 ekor mati semua, 
gue cek insangnya bersih tapi perutnya bengkak di belek Levernya pada pecah semua, dan ini bener-bener positif mamang ada yg ngeracunin, seminggu kemudian pelakunya nasibnya sama kayak ikan yg keracunan.
Th 2006 dan gue jg udeh pernah ngalamin indukan 10 ekor mati, diperutnya ada bintil hitam pas gue cabut paku bengkok 7 cm lalu gue belek perutnya ikan yg laen isinya sama.
mudah-mudahan kisah gue ini bisa sedikit menghibur hati elu yg campur aduk ..gondok, dongkol, sedih, puyeng dll.
Koi mati gak bawa kita .... kita mati juga gak bawa koi ...   maju terusssss .... FEI

----------


## andriyana

kejam

----------


## iyos

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
>   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


om udin,,paku bengkoknya maksudnya ditelen??emang mao ya koi nelen benda asing gtoe??trus kalo ikan kena racun badannya biru2 gk kyk org??,,,waaa...h,,brarti bentar lg ada yg bakal keracunan nie,,keGEP d...  ::

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> ...


ikan koi gak doyan paku pak Iyos, jangankan paku kotorannya sendiri aja dilepeh ... indonesia gitu loh !! pake cara kasar gak bisa ... kenanye pake cara halus ..

----------


## Koi Lovers

Wah,klenik sampai ke dunia per koi an ?
Knp dunia yang penuh dgn persahabatan dan cinta kasih ini(kadang2 perdebatan seru :d) harus dirusak dgn urusan2 mengerikan spt yg dialami pak udin dan pak sugi...

Asli serem liat foto"nya

----------


## cantonguy

Speechless...    ::  
Sabar saja Bro , ntar juga Tuhan yang membalas ..    ::

----------


## jekomkoi

ikut prihatin om sugi...
kita ambil hikmahnya, mungkin ini merupakan cobaan menuju jalan dan tingkatan hidup yg lebih tinggi lagi...
semangat terus om...

----------


## purawinata

kejaaammm !!!

----------


## Soegianto

thanks  semuanya .....
kalau sy sih tetap gak mau nuduh tp kita jd in pelajaran utk lebih hati2

maju teeruss gak akam pernah mundur  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> thanks  semuanya .....
> kalau sy sih tetap gak mau nuduh tp kita jd in pelajaran utk lebih hati2
> 
> maju teeruss gak akam pernah mundur


ga akan pernah mundur cari kucir om?   ::   ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Trim sekali lg buat semuanya....
> Sy mengajak semua koi mania utk berpikir positif....sehingga tdk menimbulkan curiga kepada pihak manapun tp mengambil hikmahnya dan lbh berhati2 utk kedepan nya.
> Sy pribadi berpikir tamu yg dtg ketempat sy menginjak racun tikus di tempat lain dan pd saat berdiri diatas filer sy jatuh d ....hehehe dan capek d ....hehehehehe
> So gak ada yg salah ini hanya musibah..... 
> 
> Kita ambil juga sisi positifnya koi bukan identik dengan uang....tp friendship ,kebersamanan  dan sdh terlihat di threat ini ......
> 
> So..... Tutup buku lama kita buka lembar baru ....
> 
> ...



Salut untuk keikhlasan dan ketabahannya...
Wis tho, yakin ajah, byk yg ndoain om sugi kok, biar kyk Anang...
Ilang Krisdayanti dapaet Syahrini...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Salut untuk keikhlasan dan ketabahannya...
> Wis tho, yakin ajah, byk yg ndoain om sugi kok, biar kyk Anang...
> Ilang Krisdayanti dapaet Syahrini...


Jadi pilih mana? Koi sehat atau mati sekolam tapi dapat Syahrini?

----------


## cantonguy

pertanyaan menggoda....   ::  




> Jadi pilih mana? Koi sehat atau mati sekolam tapi dapat Syahrini?

----------


## limjohan

> pertanyaan menggoda....   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Jadi pilih mana? Koi sehat atau mati sekolam tapi dapat Syahrini?


duuuhhhhhhhh pilih mana yah ?   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Salut untuk keikhlasan dan ketabahannya...
> Wis tho, yakin ajah, byk yg ndoain om sugi kok, biar kyk Anang...
> Ilang Krisdayanti dapaet Syahrini...


Jadi pilih mana? Koi sehat atau mati sekolam tapi dapat Syahrini?[/quote:1kbrrx42]

mau kayak anang pak  ::   ::   :P

----------


## Ajik Raffles

"Separuh Jiwaku Pergi....." Cocok nih lagu ama pak soegi di hari pembantaian itu....
Klo sekarang lagunya sudah "Maju Tak Gentar...." Bulan depan mungkin dah ganti "Sorak - sorak begembira..."

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> "Separuh Jiwaku Pergi....." Cocok nih lagu ama pak soegi di hari pembantaian itu....
> Klo sekarang lagunya sudah "Maju Tak Gentar...." Bulan depan mungkin dah ganti "Sorak - sorak begembira..."


Yup om, mati sekolam tosai, pulang dr jepang dpt sponsor sekolam jumbo tosai...
Lebih shinny, lebih montok, jitai lebih besar, apalagi ozutsunya... :8
amiiiiinnnn
Pokoe wis tak ewangi doa mbil ngeces ngeces  ::

----------


## doddy

tetap semangat om fei. maju terus

----------


## sferryirawan

[quote=Soegianto]


> Originally Posted by "kodok.ngorek":31mw0vpx
> 
> Salut untuk keikhlasan dan ketabahannya...
> Wis tho, yakin ajah, byk yg ndoain om sugi kok, biar kyk Anang...
> Ilang Krisdayanti dapaet Syahrini... 
> 
> 
> Jadi pilih mana? Koi sehat atau mati sekolam tapi dapat Syahrini?


mau kayak anang pak  ::   ::   :P[/quote:31mw0vpx]

Ya udah pak Gi... biar lega, nih Syahrini nya... tuker ama Sanke Ryu yah  :P

----------


## Soegianto

::  nanti di omelin sama anang......  ::

----------


## iyos

> nanti di omelin sama anang......


gk..gk apa2 koq..sy gk marah,,,santai aja buat pk fei apa sie yg gk,,,  ::

----------


## Rova

> nanti di omelin sama anang......


kalau sama krisdayanti aja aman ya om ?    ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
>  nanti di omelin sama anang...... 
> 
> 
> kalau sama krisdayanti aja aman ya om ?


kridayanti ..........mau.............lg on line dr miyatake farm

----------


## Satpam

weh online nya jauh amat nih uda dapat ikan yg zep ya bos

----------


## Soegianto

ya kebetulan aja jauh nih om satpam  ::

----------


## Attar

Wadduhh..saya turut berduka Pak Soegi..deeply sorry saya baru tahu krn baru log in ke KOI's hari ini, keep up the spirit On Pak!

----------


## Satpam

Di tunggu deh oleh - olehnya yg hot buat temen2. bisa rame nih kalau bos soegianto balik ke jkt apalagi dekat dgn bulan 5 asian SUKSES deh bos

----------


## Soegianto

hari ini saya baru saja bicara dengan taniguchi...
keputusan nya adalah
-setuju utk buat GO di kongkrit pondnya taniguchi sd bulan oktober
-dia akan siapkan ikan kohaku sanke ....rencananya akan diangkat dr mud pond 15 april dan dia undang saya utk datang lagi untuk pilih ikan nya pertama kali bersama sama.
-foto akan saya email langsung ke panitia kois   ::  untuk dibantu penayangan nya berikut dengan aturan main nya.

saya ucapkan terimakasih kepada semua peserta yang bersabar menungu dan memaklumi keadaan ini , dan juga pada semua koi mania yg memberikan support begitu besar terhadap saya,

thanks salam koi

----------


## Satpam

muantaf deh pilih berapa ekor bos

----------


## 36aquatic

> 


Pak Soegi,

Posisi insang diatas dalam keadaan begitu apa sengaja dipotong untuk otopsi ?

----------


## klanggenan

Ikut prihatin atas musibah yg menimpa om Soegi "*jalan memang tidak semuanya mulus*", menurut pengamatan saya newbie, melihat komentar2 om Soegi dan rekan2 kois, tragedi ini justru menjadi momentum yg positip, titik balik yg luar biasa buat om Soegi untuk menjadi orang yg sukses di bisnis koi 
*"Salut, maju terus & sukses untuk om Soegi"*

----------


## Soegianto

> Ikut prihatin atas musibah yg menimpa om Soegi "*jalan memang tidak semuanya mulus*", menurut pengamatan saya newbie, melihat komentar2 om Soegi dan rekan2 kois, tragedi ini justru menjadi momentum yg positip, titik balik yg luar biasa buat om Soegi untuk menjadi orang yg sukses di bisnis koi 
> *"Salut, maju terus & sukses untuk om Soegi"*


amin......
tks pak

----------


## repak69

> hari ini saya baru saja bicara dengan taniguchi...
> keputusan nya adalah
> -setuju utk buat GO di kongkrit pondnya taniguchi sd bulan oktober
> -dia akan siapkan ikan kohaku sanke ....rencananya akan diangkat dr mud pond 15 april dan dia undang saya utk datang lagi untuk pilih ikan nya pertama kali bersama sama.
> -foto akan saya email langsung ke panitia kois   untuk dibantu penayangan nya berikut dengan aturan main nya.
> 
> saya ucapkan terimakasih kepada semua peserta yang bersabar menungu dan memaklumi keadaan ini , dan juga pada semua koi mania yg memberikan support begitu besar terhadap saya,
> 
> thanks salam koi


saya ikut sedih baca tret ini....   ::  

tapi syukurlah ada jalan keluar nya..... salut buat Pihak Taniguchi dan jajaran panitia GO event ini,,,,, 

Maju terus dan semangat Pak Soegi....

----------


## teddy wiwono

Waaa Mohon maaf Pak Soegi and all, terlambat baca threadnya.  ::   ::   ::  

Btw turut prihatin atas kejadian yang menimpa pencinta koi's pada umumnya dan pak Soegi khususnya.
One word............................*Maju terus Pak Soegi..................................*

----------


## Soegianto

> Waaa Mohon maaf Pak Soegi and all, terlambat baca threadnya.    
> 
> Btw turut prihatin atas kejadian yang menimpa pencinta koi's pada umumnya dan pak Soegi khususnya.
> One word............................*Maju terus Pak Soegi..................................*


siap pak ...utk koi pantang mundur....tks

----------

